# Question for mods... how to insert "UPDATE" in title...



## dernektambura (Feb 22, 2019)

How one goes about to insert "UPDATE" in original post titles to avoid posting additional update pics half way down post discussion... thanks. .


----------



## daveomak (Feb 22, 2019)

Open the thread....  On the right side of the Title block there is a prompt....


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 22, 2019)

thanks Dave... .


----------



## daveomak (Feb 22, 2019)




----------

